# Giving eye drops to an uncooperative cat - please help!



## CarolineG1

Hello, I'm a newbie here and need some advice.

My cats both have eye infections and we've been given eye drops for them. 

Bruno is fine and, while he doesn't like it, lets us put the drops in his eyes with minimal fuss.

Polly on the other hand, absolutely refuses to let us give them to her. All the videos I can find on the internet use fairly cooperative cats to demonstrate how to do it, but she fights, scratches, bites and hisses to get away from us if we try to do what they suggest.

Does anyone have any tips on how to give eye drops to cats that become aggressive when you try? She's such a sweetie otherwise, but detests anything going near her eyes.

The vet has given her a 2 week antibiotic injection but she was doubtful this would work on it's own and said we really need to use the topical drops. They both have FIV as well, so we really need to get the infection cleared up before it gets any worse but we are out of ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## gskinner123

It's a devil of a job, isn't it? 

Have you tried wrapping her firmly - I won't say 'tightly' as that conjures up the wrong image! - in a bath towel? If you can get her well wrapped, front paws included of course, and whoever is holding her wrapped up also gently scruff her neck to hold her head still... well, I won't say it's always a doddle but it can work.


----------



## CarolineG1

It is indeed!

We've tried wrapping her in a towel but she always manages to wriggle free by using her back legs to give me a good kicking! Not tried holding her by the scruff though so we can give that a try in combination and see if it improves things. I've always had her in a towel standing up - would I be better doing it on the floor, on a table or on my lap???


----------



## gskinner123

I was going to say - try at sort of kitchen worktop height. I just find that much easier. If the person holding her wrapped up can sort of have her under his/her arm and lean forwards to *gently* put a little weight onto her to stop her wriggling... I know it all sounds a bit heavy-handed (and I'm not suggesting you persist if she's completely freaking out) but if she's firmly but gently restrained, with hope she'll give in.

We went through this last year with one of our cats.. and many arguments in the kitchen with my OH doing the holding and me dispensing the drops until we got it just right after a few days.

She's very unlikely to injure herself if she's well wrapped.. but do be careful yourselves of teeth and nails


----------



## CarolineG1

Thanks for your advice. We will give that a go tonight and see how we get on!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Also, try hard not to let yourself get anxious when doing this as she will pick this up and it could make her worse. Try to speak to her in a soft, soothing, comforting voice whilst she is being held.

Cats are slippery wee things in these situations. I ask those more in the know than me - would a bit of Rescue Remedy be worth trying a few minutes before putting the drops in to calm her down some or do you think this would be a waste of time???????

Just a thought if the towel trick still doesn't work on its own......


----------



## TatiLie

Welcome. 
Some time ago we were discussing about that and HannahKate gave a very interesting tip about using a jumper's sleeve to restrain your kitty. It's on the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/155011-applying-cream-conjunctivitis.html


----------



## CarolineG1

Thanks all great advice. I shall go and buy some rescue remedy and dig out an appropriate jumper!


----------



## NEW2CATS

i started that thread!

in the end i found the best way for me and billy was

-put cat on sofa facing the back and next to an arm so he has less options to run.
- position him so his bum is against your thighs as you stand behind him
- use one arm to block the other side and kind of hold him to you
- lift head with one hand and use those finger to open eye and apply drops/cream


sounds traumatic but he got used to it after a day

good luck


----------



## GMH13

What if your pet doesn't come out to you? I have to give my pet eye drops, but first I have to lure him out, by the time I get close he's running away. I managed to get him down to put a drop into one eye, but I felt I was hurting him. I know cats have high pain thresholds but I don't like the feeling.


----------



## huckybuck

I think you have to be a lot firmer than you think/want to be when medicating be it tablets or eye drops... 

Hoping you manage it ok. All I wanted to add was treats afterwards so they start to associate the horrid experience with a treat at the end.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Personally, I kneel on the floor and trap the cat between my thighs, and use both hands to hold the head and put the drops in. You could do this with the cat wrapped in a towel as well - using your legs to pin them leaves both hands free for the head but the towel would probably help if the front legs come up to claw you.

However, Bagpuss is extremely cooperative so it's pretty easy here.  I do always put his drops in right before feeding so that he associates them with a positive event immediately afterwards.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590729124727


----------

